# Wayne Dyer Interview



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2012)

Here's an interesting short interview with Energy Times and Wayne Dyer.  He is the famous self-help author, who speaks about his spiritual evolution, and a meaningful life at any age.  I often enjoy watching him speak on public television shows.

http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0909/dyer.html



> _The self-help author and speaker discusses his spiritual __evolution and finding meaning at any age.__
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iodine (Oct 1, 2012)

I've read several of Wayne Dyer's books and have seen his PBS specials.  I especially like the way he talks about his children and friends and various personal situations and how they've worked out.  I have some of his talks and meditations on my Mp3 player.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2015)

Rest in peace Wayne.


----------



## Linda (Aug 31, 2015)

OMG!! That was freaky!  I was reading a comment up there and noticed the person also had Dr Dyer's meditations on their ipod like I do, I looked at their name (one of 2 aliases I use sometimes on the internet) and it was ME!!!  I don't ever recall being on here and yet, there I was in 2012.  I looked at my profile and I had my age 3 years off.  I am 66 today, not back then.  I can't imagine what happened unless that was about the time I had a big computer crash and then when I got it all restored I lost everything and all the links I had saved.  Either that or I've lost my mind and I'd prefer to think I'd lost the hard drive on my computer.  And surely I must have made a mistake on my age as I am not into lying.


----------

